# PC bis 800€ zum gamen.



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

*Aktuelle Konfiguration stand 26.02.2013*

2x HP w2207h

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155
 Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX 
 LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz
 430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+
 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC
 8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance
120 GB Corsair  Force 3
WD Caviar Green 2TB WD20EZRX
 Icy Box IB-865-B
 Microsoft SideWinder X4
 Fractal Core 3000 Midi Tower
+ 500 GB Platte



*Originalpost*

Hallo,

ich habe mir schonmal vor ca. 4 Wochen bei der PC findung helfen lassen. Da ich aber nun speziell auf das Thema eingehen möchte, gehe ich nochmal den Weg mit einem separaten Thread. 

Der PC soll spiele in 1680x1050 darstellen. Vorzugsweise Shooter wie BF3

Budget sind 800€. Sollte alles bei einem Händler gekauft werden? Empfehlungen?

OC ist eigentlich nicht gewünscht. 

Hier eine erste Idee:

Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 180
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 80
G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 40
LG Electronics GH22NS90, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 20
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-01-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 220
be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 50
Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 40´

Als alte Komponente kann ich nur eine 500 GB HDD vorweisen. Ich möchte wenn möglich eine SSD für mein OS einsetzten. Welche größe ist zu empfehlen?

Da der Rechner auch mal die ein oder andere Nacht läuft sollte er möglichst leise sein. Auch ein aufgeräumtes Gehäuse ist mir wichtig. Sodass ich alle Kabel möglichst gut versteckt bekomme. 

Habt ihr in Bezug auf die o.g. Konfi noch etwas zu verbessern?

Gruß
DukeX


----------



## chris991 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

das kannst du alles so nehmen. wenn es leise sein soll, würde ich low profile rams nehmen ( corsair vengance z.B.) damit du genug platz für einen cpu kühler hast (ekl sella).ansonsten siehts gut aus!  ist natürlich nicht unbedingt nötig.mit dem boxed funktionierts auch.


als ssd ist eine 128 gb zu empfehlen. vorzugsweise samsung 830 oder die m4 crucial.


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

was muss ich bei der ssd beachten? ich hatte noch nie eine verbaut bzw. im Einsatz.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Gar nichts. Einfach anschließen und Windows darauf installieren. Die Vorgehensweise ist die gleiche wie bei HDD.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Die Konfig ist bis auf 2 Punkte sehr gut:daumen;: Als Brenner würde ich den LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen und beim RAM zu Modellen mit niedrigerem Kühlkörper greifen: Produktvergleich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (

Bei der Graka kannst du auch zur Lite Retail Version ohne OC greifen und beim Mainboard evtl ein Z77/Z75 Board, dann kannst du die CPU auf 3,7GHz takten


----------



## chris991 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen, hätte er nicht gesagt das übertakten eigentlich nicht erwünscht ist^^


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Sehr schöne Konfig, aber nimm noch Low Profile RAM, die Heatspreader der RipJaws sind recht anstößig wenns um CPU Kühler geht.Ist zwar beim Boxed kein Problem, aber wenn du irgendwann die Plattform wechselst sparst du dir die paar Euro. Der G.Skill Ares ist sehr empfehlenswert.

Verdammt, da war einer schneller


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

So ich habe jetzt nochmal alles überarbeitet. 

Und im Anhang meine Zusammenstellung gepostet. Beim Mainboard bin ich mir nun nicht sicher ob ich die richtige Auswahl getroffen habe. Vll lassen sich ja noch der ein oder andere Euro sparen.

Habe ich was vergessen?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Das NT solltest du durch das L8 ersetzen. Bei der SSD erhält man anscheinend das Notebook Upgrade Kit zum Bulk preis, also gute Wahl


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn das für ein Gehäuse? Da gibts aber bessere, z.B. das Fractal Core 3000 oder das Xigmatek Asgard Pro.


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Gesagt, getan.
Hat sich ein kleiner Fehler bei mir eingeschlichen?
Sonst noch was?

Benötige ich noch Lüfter? 
Ganz doofe Frage. Kabel usw sind alle zu genüge dabei oder?

€dit:// Ja das Gehäuse hat mich optisch einfach angesprochen. Aber ich bin für jeden Tipp offen. Das Xigmatek Asgard Pro gibt es bei Hardwareversand nicht


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Gehäuse?



Das ist ein Cooler Master Elite 372. Ohne Netzteil 

Ich würde aber das hier nehmen: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Midi...idi-Tower+-+pure+black,+ohne+Netzteil.article


----------



## Heil Lord Abbadon! (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Sowas wäre besser: Thermaltake Spacecraft VF-I USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (VN600A1W2Z) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Wer ist Lord Abbadon?!  

Oder ein Thermaltake Commander MS-III USB 3.0 
Das Cooler Master ist nichtmal innen lackiert, sowas spricht dich optisch an?! 

Kabel sind genug dabei, im Prinzip brauchst du ja nur SATAs

Softy, lesen kann ich selber, so schlimm ist der Zustand der Gymnasien in NRW noch nicht


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Wer ist Lord Abbadon?!
> 
> Oder ein Thermaltake Commander MS-III USB 3.0
> Das Cooler Master ist nichtmal innen lackiert, sowas spricht dich optisch an?!
> ...


 
@RedBull: Auf das innere habe ich gar nicht geachtet^^ Aber danke  das werde ich nun auch berücksichtigen.

Also beim Gehäuse möchte ich den Power Knopf und Kopfhöreranschluss etc. Oben haben. 
Ja jeder ist ein wenig Faul


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Dann tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und investier 15 Euro mehr in das Fractal Design Core 3000. Ein super edles Gehäuse mit guter Ausstattung und I/0 Panel oben


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Was sind eigentlich so die ausschlaggebenen Qualitätsmerkmale von Gehäuse. Also worauf man definitiv achten muss?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich so die ausschlaggebenen Qualitätsmerkmale von Gehäuse. Also worauf man definitiv achten muss?


 
Optik, Materialien, Haptik, I/O Panel, Features.


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Achten musst Du im Prinzip nur auf die maximale CPU-Kühlerhöhe und max. Grafikkartenlänge. Bei Dir gibt es da aber keine Einschränkungen, denn der boxed-Kühler und die HD7850 passt so gut wie überall rein.

Ein gut verarbeitetes Gehäuse ist aber auch leiser, weil weniger Geräusche, Vibrationen etc. nach außen übertragen werden.


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Material, Ausstattung, Belüftung, Platzverhältnisse, Geräuschkulisse, Kabelmanagement und Optik.


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

ich doofkopf habe noch was ganz simples vergessen 

ich benötige noch eine Tastatur und einen SD Kartenleser. 

Als Maus habe ich eine Logitech Anywhere MX. Die behalte ich auch. 

Habt ihr clevere Lösungen parat?


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Kartenleser den Ultron 75in1 Leser, Tastatur eine Microsoft Sidewinder X4, die hab ich auch


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Was für Wünsche hast du denn bei der Tastatur?

P/L. Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, UK (JQD-00006) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Card Reader nimmst Du natürlich den hier : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz

Tastatur am besten mal in einem Elektronikmarkt probegriffeln gehen. Ich finde die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 gut.



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> P/L.  Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming  Keyboard, USB, UK (JQD-00006) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Lieber das deutsche Layout nehmen  http://geizhals.at/de/498724


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Was für Wünsche hast du denn bei der Tastatur?
> 
> P/L. Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, UK (JQD-00006) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Pflegeleicht was die Reinigung angeht.
Shortcut Tasten für den Mediaplayer 
Das sind so die wichtigsten Eigenschaften

Und wenn möglich nicht gerade 60€ wie die Sidewinder kostet. Habe da eher so an die Hälfte gedacht. Oder habe ich falsche vorstellungen?

€dit:// Die Sidewinder kostet ja doch nur 30 €. Da war wohl ein falscher Link. Nicht gesehen. Sorry


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Softy schrieb:


> Lieber das deutsche Layout nehmen  Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Entschuldigung, mein Fehler.

Mit der SideWinder X4 wird kein Fehler begangen. Ich persönlich mag eher Mechanische Tastaturen mit braunen Switches.


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

All das was du möchtest hat die Sidewinder, außerdem ist sie rot beleuchtet  Die kostet doch keine 60, sondern 35 Euro! 

@Mango: Ne Mech für 30? Viel Spaß beim Suchen


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Dann haben wir folgende Endkonfiguration:


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Du noch ein paar € locker machen kannst, und es sehr leise werden soll, würde ich mir noch einen hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD gönnen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Juchuuu, das Fractal Gehäuse ist drin!!!  Du wirst es nicht bereuen 

Mit Softys Kühler hast du den ultimativen Silent-Non-OC-P/L-Gaming PC 

Viel Spaß schonmal, und nochwas: Wir wollen Bilder sehen wenn er fertig zusammengebaut ist


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Wie viel willst du denn in die Tastatur stecken?

@Softy: Kommt jetzt der nächste Keks per Post? Kennst du keine anderen Cardreader?


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



ich111 schrieb:


> @Softy: Kommt jetzt der nächste Keks per Post? Kennst du keine anderen Cardreader?



Es gibt keine anderen Card Reader


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Schauen wir mal ob der Kühler noch drin sitzt.
Bin ja jetzt schon drüber. 

Aber erstmal gucken was Mindfactory morgen sagt. Vll komme ich da ja noch an einem besseren Kurs. Nur heute kann ich die Seite nicht erreichen.


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

mindfactory scheidet aus  Da gibt es den Ultron Card Reader nicht  Nur so Akasa-, LogiLink- und MS Tech-Crap


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Haha Softy  Häng dich auf... 

Die Preise dürften sehr identisch sein


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Was habt ihr mit eurem ultron Card Reader ?!?!


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Ich sage nur: 

 Ultron Cardreader 



P.S..: Hey du hast ein Profilbild! Ob du wohl auch Bilder vom PC machst?


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

da ich hier nun mein eigenes Logo reingesetzt habe, werde ich auch feine Fotos machen


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr mit eurem ultron Card Reader ?!?!


 Softy ist Ultron Card Reader fanboy


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

Juchuuu, Fotos!  Ich freu mich schon auf das Gehäuse, kenne das bisher nur aus Internetshops...

Nicht nur Softy


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Du empfielst mir ein Gehäuse wovon du nichtmal weißt wie es ist?!? oooooohoooo 


Das merke ich schon


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juli 2012)

I see what you did there 

Nein im Ernst, Fractal baut sehr gute Gehäuse, das Core 3000 ist ein leicht abgespecktes Arc Midi, und das habe ich schonmal verbaut


----------



## DukeX88 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Na dann will ich dir das mal glauben.... 


€dit:// Ja super, da wollte ich gerade bei HWV bestellen und was ist?!? Die nehmen ja 3% Paypal aufschlag. 
Das kommt für mich nicht in Frage! 

Sorry euch enttäuschen zu müssen. Aber der Ultron Card-Reader wirds dann wohl doch nicht


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. Juli 2012)

Kein Ultron?!  

Dann bestell doch einfach per Bankeinzug, mach ich immer. PayPal mag ich nicht, schon allein der Gedanke dass all meine Bankverbindungen mit persönlichen Daten auf Amiservern liegen macht mir Angst


----------



## DukeX88 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Hallo, 

soo ich habe nochmals ein wenig an meiner Konfiguration gebastelt.

Warenkorb mit 7850 ohne OC

Oder lohnen sich die knapp 50€ für die 7870? Bin halt nen sparfuchs und will halt nen schönes P/L verhältnis


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Schmeiß die Agility 3 raus, die haben Ausfallraten zum grausen und hol dir eine Samsung 830.

Den Adapter für die SSDs brauchst du nicht, da das Fractal Gehäuse bereits Bohrungen für 2,5" in den Festplattenhalterungen hat: Fractal Design Core 3000 review

Teamgroup Elite ist auch nicht so toll, weil die mal laufen und mal nicht (die kaufen Chips von den anderen Herstellern auf), besser http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ll-NT-Series-DDR3-1333-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html oder gleich Produktvergleich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (

Den Service Level Gold kannst du auch rauswerfen.

Die 7870 leistet um die 20% mehr, was sich auch im Preis wiederspiegelt. Für FullHD würde ich mir sie holen, wenn du Spiele wie BF3 etc spielst

Als Cardreader kann sich ein USB 3.0 Modell lohnen: Akasa USB 3.0 SuperSpeed Memory Card Reader, USB 3.0 (AK-ICR-14) | Geizhals Deutschland, da hast du dann auch gleich einen USB 3.0 Port in der Front und zwar den internen


----------



## DukeX88 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Okay, habe ich doch am falschen ende gespart. Naja dafür frage ich ja 

Gibt es zu der Samsung 830 noch eine andere Empfehlung die bei Mindfactory verfügbar ist? Denn die SSD ist erst kommenden Montag wieder da 

Nun stellt sich nur noch die Frage über der Saphire 7870


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Das habe ich reineditiert

Beim Gehäuse würde ich ein Modell mit besserem Kabelmanagment wählen: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...-dezente-optik-zum-kleinen-preis.html?start=3


----------



## DukeX88 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Okay die 7870 ist drin. 

Naja klingt jetzt vll doof. Aber ich will am WE schon ne runde daddeln  

Kann ich problemlos meine neue Win 7 Partition von der HDD auf eine SSD spiegeln? Will mir die doppelte Arbeit sparen^^ Oder nicht empfehlenswert?

€dit:// 
Das Gehäuse habe ich doch.


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Ich würde neu installieren, zum einen wegen der SSD (Windows kann sich dann an die anpassen) und zum anderen wegen tief verwurzelten Treibern.

Beim Gehäuse würde ich ein Modell mit besserem Kabelmanagment nehmen: z.B. Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland   Ein gute Gehäuse macht viele Hardwarewechsel mit und es lohnt sich daher gleich eines mit allen Features zu holen


----------



## DukeX88 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

So der PC ist bestellt. 

Hier meine finale Konfiguration.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2209dee9618a151bf52a70bb73f368011f771dfe5b9d6https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2209dee9618a151bf52a70bb73f368011f771dfe5b9d6

Kleiner Hinweis: 
Die SSD muss leider nachgekauft werden. Aber da spare ich lieber an der SSD als am Speicher oder der Graka. Denn etwas doppelt kaufen macht ja auch kein Sinn.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Sieht gut aus 

Mit dem Z77-Board kannst Du den i5 auf ~3,7GHz übertakten. Ansonsten hätte auch ein H77-Board gereicht.


----------



## chris991 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

viel spaß damit, sieht gut aus


----------



## DukeX88 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> 
> Mit dem Z77-Board kannst Du den i5 auf ~3,7GHz übertakten. Ansonsten hätte auch ein H77-Board gereicht.



Ja für die paar Euronen wollte ich mir das übertakten offen lassen. Wenn die CPU iwann nimmer will kommt ein neuer Kühler drauf und auf 3,7 Ghz gepusht.


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Die Config sit top und der Kartenleser ist auch top, damit kannst du die internen USB 3.0 Ports nutzen


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Jop, zur Not reicht auch der boxed Kühler für 3,7GHz. Denn die schafft der i5 i.d.R. ohne Spannungserhöhung, so dass sich der Temperaturanstieg in Grenzen hält.


----------



## DukeX88 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



ich111 schrieb:


> Die Config sit top und der Kartenleser ist auch top, damit kannst du die internen USB 3.0 Ports nutzen


 
Jeppa, danke für den Hinweis. 

Und ich zeige dir, dass das Fragtal Design 3000 ein ausreichendes Kabelmanagement bietet  Ich habe ja Fotos versprochen 
Mal schauen was ich so ca. 5 Jahre nach meinem letzten rechnerzusammenbau noch so alle kann^^


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Alles, das verlernt man nicht


----------



## DukeX88 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Miiiiiiiiiiiiist 

Ich habe einen 3,5 Zoll Card-Reader aber keinen externen 3,5 Zoll Slot am Gehäuse wenn die Daten bei Mindfactory stimmen. 

Ahhh warum hab ich da nicht drauf geachtet^^


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Hey, hier sind nur Profis unterwegs, die sowas natürlich mit berücksichtigen 

Beim Gehäuse ist ein 3,5" Adapterrahmen dabei. Passt also alles  

edit: Guggst Du hier: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...ore-3000-dezente-optik-zum-kleinen-preis.html


----------



## DukeX88 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Haha Geil Softy, erstmal dick ein rausgehauen. Prima! Umsonst sorgen gemacht.


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Meistens passt das schon, was wir hier so zusammenstellen. Seit ich hier aktiv bin, kann ich mich nur an einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erinnern, das war eine Asus HD6950 DC-II (Länge 297mm) in einem Zalman Z9 Plus (maximale Grafikkartenlänge: 290mm)  

Der TE war aber handwerklich begabt, und hat einfach ein Stück vom Festplattenkäfig weggeflext


----------



## DukeX88 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Und wehe das dauert jetzt so lange bis geliefert wird  Spätestens am Wochenende will ich die Performance testen^^


----------



## GreenGiant (3. Juli 2012)

Und bitte deine Ergebnisse mit Fotos untermalt hier posten. Bin sehr gespannt, bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem Rechner und wühl mich hier durch die Threads


----------



## DukeX88 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Uhhhhh, Artikel sind bereits versand.

Hach ich freu mich wie son kleines Kind auf Weihnachten


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> Hach ich freu mich wie son kleines Kind auf Weihnachten


 
Enthusiasmus ist gut.

Benutzt du eine Spiegelreflex für die Bilder?


----------



## DukeX88 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Wenn ich die mal hätte  

Ne leider nicht. Ich muss mal schauen was das beste an Digicam ist was ich zuhause bieten kann. 

Zur Not muss mein Galaxy S3 herhalten.  Sorry


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> Zur Not muss mein Galaxy S3 herhalten.  Sorry


 
Du könntest damit auch 720p Videos machen. Das macht auch sehr viel her.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Das S3 kann doch auch 1080p Videos machen, DAS macht was her^^
auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenknecht


----------



## DukeX88 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Hallo Kompetenzzentrum! 
habt ihr auch noch eine empfehlung  für ein gut / günstiges Headset für mich


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Nein. Mit einem Kopfhörer + Ansteck-Mikro bist Du besser beraten, z.B.

Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer (Gratisversand)

+ Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Geizhals Deutschland

Bzw. wie hoch ist das Budget? Außerdem würde eine kleine Soundkarte nicht schaden, z.B. eine Asus Xonar DG oder DGX


----------



## DukeX88 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Mein Budget ist Quasi Null  Aus diesem Grund wäre diese 25 € Lösung gar nicht mal verkehrt.


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Dann passt das, Du bekommst sicher kein annähernd so gutes Headset für knapp 30€. Du kannst Dir ja mal den Test von PommesmannXXL durchlesen : [User-Review] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35, Roccat Kave, Creative Fatal1ty


----------



## GreenGiant (4. Juli 2012)

Und? Wie weit ist der Rechner? Versandstatus?


----------



## DukeX88 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Teile sind um Mittarnacht im Verteilzentrum Greven eingegangen, sprich ca. 80km von meiner Haustür entfernt.


----------



## GreenGiant (4. Juli 2012)

Ok, wie war das jetzt, selber basteln oder zusammenbauen lassen?


----------



## DukeX88 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Ich schraube selber.


----------



## GreenGiant (4. Juli 2012)

Ok, danke. Dann warten wir mal auf die Photos


----------



## DukeX88 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



GreenGiant schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Dann warten wir mal auf die Photos


 
Irgendeinen besonderen Wunsch von was du eine Foto haben möchtest?


----------



## GreenGiant (4. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich mir es aussuchen darf, dann vielleicht in Teilschritten bis zum Endprodukt?! Nur wenn es nicht zu viel Arbeit ist


----------



## DukeX88 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Nur mal ne kleine Frage am Rande. 

hat eigentlich jemand darauf geachtet ob das 430 W Netzteil mit meinen Komponenten besonders in Verbindung mit der sapphire 7870 OC ausreicht?? 


ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155
 Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX 
 LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz
 430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+
 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC
 8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance 
 Icy Box IB-865-B
 Microsoft SideWinder X4
 Fractal Core 3000 Midi Tower
+ 500 GB Platte


----------



## ich111 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Ja, das System wird sich unter Vollast nicht mal 300W genehmigen

Ich zitiere mal Softy: 





Softy schrieb:


> Meistens passt das schon, was wir hier so  zusammenstellen. Seit ich hier aktiv bin, kann ich mich nur an einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich jemand darauf geachtet ob das 430 W Netzteil mit meinen Komponenten besonders in Verbindung mit der sapphire 7870 OC ausreicht??


 
Darauf achtet keiner weil selbst ein 400 Watt Netzteil reicht. Wieso sollte also ein 430 Watt Netzteil nicht reichen?


----------



## DukeX88 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Mmh war nur eine allgemeine Frage. Ich habe mir die einzelnen Werte noch nicht reingezogen, was wiviel benötigt. So tief stecke ich noch nicht wieder im Thema.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Und jetzt weißt du es.


----------



## junor (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Ich will mir fast genau denselben PC zulegen, daher spar ich mir mal das anlegen eines komplett neuen Threads dafür (übrigens danke fürs Zusammenstellen, gefällt mir sehr).
Allerdings würde ich gern statt der radeon 7850 eine nvidia geforce gtx670 nehmen. Klappt das problemlos bei sonst gleicher Zusammenstellung?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Wenn du das Budget über hast kannst du einfach die Grafikkarte tauschen.


----------



## DukeX88 (4. Juli 2012)

So es geht loooooos 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## DukeX88 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich bekomme kein Bild autsch 

Ist bei dem Board kein speaker dabei? Oder sind piep Fehler töne mittlerweile out?

Edit... falscher Alarm. Es läuft juhuuuuuu


----------



## Slumdog (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Hab das ganze hier sehr gespannt verfolgt und erstmal Glückwunsch DukeX88 für dein System 

Deine Konfig gefällt mir sehr gut - Will mir das ähnlich zusammenstellen aber:

Ich habe bereits einen Intel i7-3770K günstig bekommen und wollte fragen welches Mainboard denn Sinn macht falls ich die Option des Übertaktens (bis 3,9 GhZ) offen halten will?

Bin kein Profi und habe 





> Mit dem Z77-Board kannst Du den i5 auf ~3,7GHz übertakten. Ansonsten hätte auch ein H77-Board gereicht


 gelesen, wie verhält sich das mit meinem i7

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir Euren Rat geben würdet (ach ja der i7-3770K ist nötig weil ich viel Videobearbeitung betreibe  )

Grüße!


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Slumdog schrieb:


> Hab das ganze hier sehr gespannt verfolgt und erstmal Glückwunsch DukeX88 für dein System
> 
> Deine Konfig gefällt mir sehr gut - Will mir das ähnlich zusammenstellen aber:
> 
> ...


Mit dem i7 verhält sich das logischerweise genau so.

Willst du den K Prozessor nur bis 3,9GHz übertaken?  Das dürfte auch mit einem 3770 ohne K möglich sein. Die magische 4GHz Grenze sollte schon durchbrochen weren

Du kannst dir mal das ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland anschauen, das ist zwar recht schmal und die Kühlermontage wird daher oft etwas friemelig, aber damit sollten auch 4,5GHz locker drin sein, wenn die CPU das mitmacht.


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Danke für die Antwort!

Also ich dachte mal an sowas hier:  (Meinunge gern gesehen/gehört) 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22061ac4c62b04132ea136e62614931a3b97108902635



> Willst du den K Prozessor nur bis 3,9GHz übertaken?


 Ja, wenn überhaupt -> Das ist ein reiner Vorsorgegedanke falls ich irgendwann feststelle dass da noch was gehen muss


Da ist noch das Z77 Pro3 Board drin, was ist mit dem Board bezüglich des Prozessors möglich? Komm ich da an meine 3,7 GHz?


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Slumdog schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Also ich dachte mal an sowas hier:  (Meinunge gern gesehen/gehört)
> 
> ...



Mit dem Pro3 wirst du auch 4,5GHz schaffen (wenn die CPU und die Kühlung das mitmacht). Welchen Kühler nimmst du denn?

Das Netzteil solltest du aber gegen das L8 oder besser das Straight E9 480W tauschen.

Die Vengeance solltest du gegen Vengeance LP tauschen und mindestens 8GB nehmen, besser 16GB wenn du Videos schneidest (achte darauf, dass es 2 Module sind)
8GB: Produktvergleich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (
16GB: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C10D-16GAO) | Geizhals Deutschland oder Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Danke nochmals,

Also das Upgrade auf das E9 480W und die Vengeance LP streuen noch etwas Salz in die Wunde, jedoch war ich beim Netzteil am zweifeln. Ich werde mir wenn es wieder flüssiger ist evtl. noch ein Paar davon anschaffen.

Ich hatte gehofft dass der mitgelieferte Kühler was nützt? Falls nein welcher wäre sinnvoll?

Neuer Stand:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208f30e43705efec98c37a4692cb11c69e14491871ef


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Für Übertakten kannst du den vergessen, da sollte dann schon ein macho in CPU-Kühler | Geizhals Deutschland her, der passt aber nicht ins Gehäuse. Also entweder das BitFenix Shinobi schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland und noch Lüfter kaufen oder gleich das Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland, das bereits 3 recht leise Lüfter mitgeliefert hat
Man kann natürlich noch genügend andere Gehäuse nehmen, wenn dir eins gut gefällt kannst du es ja posten und wir sagen dir ob es passt oder nicht


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Und der Fractal Design übernimmt den Job des Extra-Lüfters? Oder ist der Prozessorlüfter immer ein MUSS? 

Also die erste Kombi aus Shinobi schwarz und Lüfter würde mir eher zusagen weil ich keine guten Erfahrungen mit Lüftern am Gehäuse gemacht habe.

Jetzt noch ein Speichermedium, mehr als 500TB brauche ich nicht weil das meiste eh auf ne externe kommt falls es wichtig ist 

Danke nochmals für die Beratung! 

Update:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22067e5b4b842f4841fb37af3ae85171e1501c4f5c281


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Zum Shinobi solltest du noch zwei weitere Lüfter hinzubestellen evtl 3 und den installierten rauswerfen (es ist nämlich nur einer installiert): Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals Deutschland oder noch besser Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 120mm (T12025-MR-2/BL054) | Geizhals Deutschland kaufen



Slumdog schrieb:


> Und der Fractal Design übernimmt den Job des Extra-Lüfters? Oder ist der Prozessorlüfter immer ein MUSS?


Das Fractal hat nur mehr Gehäuselüfter dabei, die in Ordnung sind. Einen Prozessor*kühler* braucht man natürlich in jedem Fall, man kann zwar auch den mitgelieferten Boxed Kühler verwenden, aber bei einer CPU mit freiem Multi macht das keinen Sinn, da sollte dann schon ein leistungsstarker her.

Wie oft bearbeitest du denn überhaupt Videos?


----------



## GreenGiant (5. Juli 2012)

DukeX88 schrieb:
			
		

> So es geht loooooos
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=560497"/>



Bilder, Bilder, Bilder, Bilder, Bilder 

Wie weit bist du? Sind schon erste Tests gelaufen?!


----------



## DukeX88 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

PC ist zusammengeschraubt. Ich muss aber noch ein paar Feinheiten im Gehäuse erledigen. Gefällt mir noch nicht so ganz.... Tests werden erst am Wochenende laufen. Dazu habe ich noch keine Zeit gefunden.


----------



## GreenGiant (5. Juli 2012)

Alles klar... Dann warten wir noch...


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Dann ist für mich ganz klar dass ich den Fractal Design nehmen würde wenn der schon die Lüfter drin hat, aber:
Ist der Rechner nicht ein richtiger Stromfresser? Wenn ich das überlege mit den vielen Lüften etc. 



> Wie oft bearbeitest du denn überhaupt Videos?


Wenn ich es in paar Monaten beginne wahrscheinlich wöchentlich.

Update:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d365f1617acdc8157043ef3334e5d50b732cdd643e


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Mit Festplatten:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220cfc8d26d3b1a61e545e474d3d61c55892d45fb20a2

Ist das in Ordnung?


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Für ein paar € mehr bekommst Du 4x soviel Kapazität: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

SSD würde ich eine Crucial m4 oder Samsung SSD 830 kaufen.


----------



## DukeX88 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Die Lüfter sind in Relation zu dem Rest ein kleiner Hasenpups.


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Danke!

Aber die jetzige Platte ist doch mit 6Gb/s schneller? Kommt sowieso viel auf ein externes Medium zwecks Backup. 
Soo die SSD ist angepasst

Update:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208cbb55efb080b1b5b13f9aaac3c8ea495f046e0f37


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Slumdog schrieb:


> Aber die jetzige Platte ist doch mit 6Gb/s schneller?


 
HDD's erreichen gerade mal SATA 1 Geschwindigkeit. Das mit SATA 6GB/s ist also nur Marketing-Blödsinn.


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Wusste ich garnicht, super Hinweis!

Dann kommt definitiv die von Dir vorgeschlagene 1TB Platte rein:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220162336b6a09e6bef64a367ed5ed14571f4e9f290b3

Weiteres Feedback?

Noch mal zum Verbrauch, wird das ein relativ stomfressendes Gerät oder ist das noch im Rahmen?


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Sieht gut aus  Der Rechner wird im Idle etwa 75 Watt ziehen und beim Zocken ~250 Watt.


----------



## DukeX88 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus  Der Rechner wird im Idle etwa 75 Watt ziehen und beim Zocken ~250 Watt.



Softy rein aus interesse:

Warum wird dann ein 480 W Netzteil empfohlen wenn das 430, wie ich es habe, theoretisch reichen solle. 

Gruß


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Das Pure Power L8 430 ist OK und ausreichend. Das Straight Power E9 480 ist technisch noch besser, effizienter und die Garantie länger. Ist halt eine Budgetfrage.

Man könnte auch das Straight E9 400 oder 450 nehmen, das hat aber kein Kabelmanagment.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Es gibt leider kein Straight E9 CM450. Daher musst du zwangsläufig das 480 Watt Modell nehmen wenn du KM haben willst und die bessere Technik als beim Pure Power.


----------



## DukeX88 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Okay, und die Technik unterscheidet sich dahingehend wie effizient ein NT arbeitet? Ob es in den richtigen Momenten nicht soviel Energie aus der Steckdose ziehst und bei Bedarf ohne Spannungsschwankungen die Leistung bringt?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Das Straight E9 ist effizienter als das Pure Power L8. Es muss also weniger Strom aufnehmen um die gleiche Leistung zu bringen wie das Pure.


----------



## DukeX88 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

An welchen Daten kann ich das erkennen oder sind das Messwerte?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

An der Einstufung. Das Pure ist Bronze und das Straight ist Gold.


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Klingt super, das ist mir das Extrageld für das gute NT wirklich wert.

Jetzt sind natürlich einige Komponenten nicht verfügbar... wenn ich jetzt Bestelle bekomme ich die Komponenten (wenn sie wieder erhältlich sind, also am 09.) für den heute-Preis?

Kann mir jemand evtl. einen guten sagen wir mal 23"er empfehlen?

Finaler Stand:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220162336b6a09e6bef64a367ed5ed14571f4e9f290b3


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Ich sehe aber gerade, für das gleiche Geld würde ich eine Asus GTX 570 bekommen ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland

bessere Wahl?

Aktuell im Warenkorb: 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv

- Würde ganz gerne, wenn ich so viel ausgebe, auch ein BF3 auf Ultra spielen können


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Die AMD 7870 ist auf dem Niveau der GTX 580 und braucht nur halb soviel Strom wie die GTX 570.
Ich würde keine alte Karte mehr kaufen.


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die AMD 7870 ist auf dem Niveau der GTX 580 und braucht nur halb soviel Strom wie die GTX 570.
> Ich würde keine alte Karte mehr kaufen.



Alles gesagt 

Was muss man beim Bildschirm beachten? Reaktionszeit? sind 5ms nicht geeignet - glaube ein 23"er reicht dicke für mich

Wenn ich jetzt nen Bildschirm finde seid ihr mich auch los


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Die Reaktionszeiten bei den Schirmen kannst du in die Mülltonne werfen. Die sind nichts wert.
Wie wäre es mit Asus?
ASUS VE247H, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Reaktionszeiten bei den Schirmen kannst du in die Mülltonne werfen. Die sind nichts wert.
> Wie wäre es mit Asus?
> ASUS VE247H, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Hey, der gefällt mir echt auf Anhieb, auch 0,6" mehr als geplant für den Preis ist Top!

Kleine Randfrage, was darf ein PC-Shop verlangen um mir den Spaß zusammen zu bauen?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Das kommt darauf an. Der Zusammenbau Preis ist fest. Hardwareversand nimmt 20€ verbaut aber keine großen Kühler.


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Ich meine einen lokalen PC-Shop, habe mal bei einem in meiner Nähe angerufen und er wollte stolze 75€ (incl. Systemcheck). Sie gewähren keine Garantie, heißt wenn die was schrotten habe ich Pech


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Finales Setup:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ea609772901f8b6268e0bf1e2336e79c7d5d3c223f

+ Monitor
ASUS VE247H, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kartenleser ist jetzt auch dabei, sollte kein Problem darstellen oder?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Kannst du so kaufen.


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Wenn Du das 8pin Stromkabel für die CPU hinter dem Mainboard Tray verstecken willst, wirst Du wahrscheinlich eine Verlängerung benötigen: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p786710_Nanoxia-8-Pin-EPS-Verlaengerung-30-cm.html

Ansonsten sieht das prima aus


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Danke! 

Da ich das denke ich nicht selbst zusammenbauen werde komme ich zu meiner schon oben genannten sorge, zusammenbauen lassen ist doch echt richtig teuer aber weiß nicht ob ich das selber machen sollte, hab mich schon belesen aber diese vielen steckerchen etc. 

Sind 75€ gerechtfertigt? oder ist es in der relation den versuch wert es selbst zu machen? Sie geben nicht mal Garantie auf ihre Arbeit


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Das ist wirklich nicht schwer. Mit der Kabelkunde hast du dir schon das schwierigste heraus gesucht.

Es gibt auch ein Mainboard Handbuch und zur Not gibt es uns. Wir helfen dir.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Du kannst den Rechner entweder von mindfactory zusammenbauen lassen, oder eben selbst bauen. So schwer ist das nicht. Es gibt gute How-To's, oder Videoanleitungen auf youtube ("how to build a pc" eingeben), und außerdem Hilfe hier im Forum.

Oder Du schaust mal, ob hier jemand aus Deiner Nähe dabei ist: Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich nicht schwer. Mit der Kabelkunde hast du dir schon das schwierigste heraus gesucht.
> 
> Es gibt auch ein Mainboard Handbuch und zur Not gibt es uns. Wir helfen dir.


 
Oh man, ihr seid echt klasse, ganz großes Lob an Eure Courage hier  

Dann würde ich sagen 'Brace yourselves, hier wird mit Sicherheit bald meine erste Frage landen.'

EDIT: Die Liste ist ja cool


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du das 8pin Stromkabel für die CPU hinter dem Mainboard Tray verstecken willst, wirst Du wahrscheinlich eine Verlängerung benötigen: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p786710_Nanoxia-8-Pin-EPS-Verlaengerung-30-cm.html
> 
> Ansonsten sieht das prima aus



Geht es auch ohne diese Verlängerung, hab nämlich nur ne Idee was du meinst, mir fehlt einfach die Praxis


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Ja, es geht auch ohne Verlängerung. Dann muss das Kabel wahrscheinlich quer durchs Gehäuse verlegt werden, also nicht hinter dem Mainboard versteckt.


----------



## Slumdog (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Also es gibt videos da kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen!

Newegg TV: How To Build a Computer - Part 1 - Choosing Your Components - YouTube z.B.

Ich werde es selbst machen und eventuell hier nachfragen, ich bin überzeugt


----------



## DukeX88 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

So da ist mein Rechner nun endlich lauffähig und fertig


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Sehr schön aber der Boxed geht gar nicht.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr schön aber der Boxed geht gar nicht.


 
Die Lüfter sehen leistungsstärker aus als er selbst.


----------



## DukeX88 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Der sieht niedlich aus ne?!?! Ja ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal nen anderen holen. Der ist mir auch zu laut^^ Doofes Dingen


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Wenn er zu laut ist musst du ihn im Bios herunter regeln.
Das geht über den Register Monitor.


----------



## GreenGiant (7. Juli 2012)

Klasse, kannst du schon etwas zum laufenden System sagen? Schon etwas drauf gedaddelt? Zufrieden?


----------



## DukeX88 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Mass Effect 3 sowie Battlefield 3 laufen Prima. 

Letzteres läuft auf Ultra, habe aber nicht allzu lange online gespielt, da der Vollbildmodus noch nicht will. Bin da noch auf Lösungsfindung.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Einfach mal die Tasten ALT und ENTER gleichzeitig drücken.


----------



## DukeX88 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Es bleibt bei Alt+Enter so: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ändert sich in einem kleineren Fenster.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Dann hast du einen Bug. Alt + Enter erzwingt den Vollbild Modus. Wenn der nicht geht liegt es am Treiber der Grafikkarte.


----------



## DukeX88 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

In der Kampagne funktioniert der Vollbildmodus. Nur im Multiplayer nicht. 

Hab den neuesten Treiber installiert.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Welche Auflösung hast du im Game eingestellt?
Hast du Vollbild aktiviert?


----------



## DukeX88 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Ich habe 1680 x 1050 im Game als Auflösung, sowie auch unter Windows. 
Vollbild ist aktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Welche Grafikkarte hast du?


----------



## DukeX88 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC0

Wenn du auf die Ultra einstellung hinaus möchtest.
Ich teste verschiedenen GRafikeinstellungen. Muss die Performance von meinem Rechner erstmal kennenlernen^^

Aber auch auf niedrigen Einstellungen würde ich den Vollbildmodus nicht bekommen


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Dann musst du mal den Vollbild Modus im Game deaktivieren und danach wieder aktivieren.

LÖSUNG Vollbild/Fullscreen Probleme !!!


----------



## DukeX88 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann musst du mal den Vollbild Modus im Game deaktivieren und danach wieder aktivieren.
> 
> LÖSUNG Vollbild/Fullscreen Probleme !!!


 
Problem gelöst 

Danke 

€dit;// Das war doch nicht die Lösung. 
Neustart und das Problem ist weiter vorhanden


----------



## Slumdog (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Hallo Leute, ich bin es kurz wieder,

habe gerade festgestellt dass auf dem boxed Intel Lüfter die Wärmeleitpaste schon drauf ist. Da ich ihn nicht verwenden werde, werde ich mir extra Paste kaufen müssen oder bringt der http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p749923_Thermalright-HR-02-Macho-AMD-und-Intel.html welche mit? Danke!


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Da ist schon WLP mit dabei, Du brauchst keine extra kaufen.


----------



## Slumdog (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Merci!


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> €dit;// Das war doch nicht die Lösung.
> Neustart und das Problem ist weiter vorhanden


 
Ich weiß. Das musst du jedes Mal machen wenn du das Game spielen willst.
Deswegen sag ich auch dass das ein Bug ist.


----------



## DukeX88 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Das Problem ist behoben. 

Der im Hintergrund laufenden Teamviewer Client war das Problem. Der hat vermieden, dass ich in den Vollbildmodus kann.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> Der im Hintergrund laufenden Teamviewer Client war das Problem. Der hat vermieden, dass ich in den Vollbildmodus kann.


 
Sowas kann auch die Ursache sein. Ich hatte nur eine Seite Verlinkt. Auf der zweiten wurde das mit Team Viewer angesprochen.


----------



## DukeX88 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Hello Hello, 

ja mein System Läuft jetzt schon einige Zeit. 

Und an dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmals Danke an alle helferlein sagen!!!! Der PC läuft prima. 

Bisher hat sich auch nicht viel getan. Außer einen 2. Monitor (w2207h) und eine 2. HDD (WD Caviar Green 2TB WD20EZRX). 


So nun brauche ich noch einen Ersatz für diesen lächerlichern boxed.  Habe ihn schon völlig verdrängt aber als ich am WE meine neue Festplatte  eingebaut habe wurde ich wieder daran erinnert.

Anforderung:
Er soll leise sein und meine CPU effizient kühlen  Welcher ist empfehlenswert? 

Gruß
DukeX


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Du übertaktest nicht oder?

Dann den hier: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DukeX88 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Nein ich übertakte nicht. Geht ja beim i5 3450 schlecht wenn ich das recht im Kopf habe


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Den i5-3450 kannst Du mit einem Z77-Board auf ~3,8GHz übertakten.

Ich würde aber den i5-3470 nehmen, der ist mittlerweile nicht mehr teurer als i5-3450.


----------



## DukeX88 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Hey Softy guten Tag 

ich suche keine neue CPU. Das Thema haben wir im Juli 2012 besigelt  Man achte auf das Datum wo ich diesen Thread aufgemacht habe  Ihr habt euch über meinen Boxed Kühler lustig gemacht. Daher soll nun ein neuer her. Der ist hässlich und laut.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Februar 2013)

Den Macho Hr-02 von Thermalright kann ich nur empfehlen.
Ich könnte den theoretisch auch ohne Lüfter nur mit Kühlkörper benutzen.
Dreht also dementsprechend langsam.
Solltest aber schauen, ob der ins Gehäuse passt, bei mir ist's schon knapp (T9 von Sharkoon).
Weil wenn der an der Wand ist, vibriert das Gehäuse , das ist unangenehm.
Und der Einbau ist schwer.
Ein Schraubenzieher mit Magnetspitze ist da schon seeeeehr hilfreich.
Lang sollte er auch sein.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> ich suche keine neue CPU. Das Thema haben wir im  Juli 2012 besigelt  Man achte auf das Datum wo ich diesen Thread  aufgemacht habe  Ihr habt euch über meinen Boxed Kühler lustig  gemacht. Daher soll nun ein neuer her. Der ist hässlich und  laut.



Achso  

Dann würde ich den hier kaufen: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Macho ist oversized und unnötig für den i5-3450.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Macho ist oversized und unnötig für den i5-3450.


Der ist doch nicht Groß! .
Aber er ist extrem leise, da er ja kaum drehen muss.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Da hätte ich noch nen lecker Vorschlag : Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

120mm Lüfter, nicht sooo groß etc......


----------



## DukeX88 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Wie sind denn die 3 vorgeschlagenen von der Lautstärker her? 

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo
Macho Hr-02
Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW)

Habe gesehen das der Macho um die 35€ kostet. Wenn ich mir dagegen den Hyper TX 3 ansehe finde ich das verhältnismäßig teuer.

Wollte dann die Tage bestellen. Brauche auch noch eine neue Maus. Habe bisher noch so eine feine kleine Logitech Anywhere MX von meinem Notebook. Dementsprechend ist die auch ziemlich unhandlich zum zocken.

Denke das es die Logitech G400 wird. Denke damit mache ich nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Der Hyper TX 3 Evo reicht völlig aus, der i5 mach ja kaum Abwärme.

Die Logitech G400 habe ich hier, ist prima


----------



## DukeX88 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Ich denke dann, dass ich mit dem TX 3 Evo, meine CPU auch auf 3,7 Ghz züchten kann?  Ich meine nur für den Fall der Fälle. Falls es zukünftig mal notwendig ist.

€dit://

Ich will hier auch den Einzelhandel vor Ort bisschen unterstützen und  der führt zur Zeit nur den Alpenföhn Sella. Was ist von dem Lüftr zu  halten?

Kann ich da auch getrost zuschlagen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Februar 2013)

Auf einem Z77 Board kannst du den i5 auf 3,7 GHz ziehen. Der Coolermaster ist von der Leistung her ausreichend. Der Sella ist fast genauso gut.


----------



## DukeX88 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Hallo Leute, 

ich grabe einfach mal meinen alten Thread aus, da es meinen PC betrifft. 

Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal eure experten Meinung hören was die Leistung meines PCs für die nächsten 12 Monate angeht?!?

Erstmal ein dickes Danke an alle die mich hier unterstützt haben. Die Kiste rennt einwandfrei! 

Nachdem ich die ganzen Specs für Watch Dogs, COD Ghost, BF 4 etc. gesehen habe, frage ich mich ob mein Rechenknecht die Games noch flüssig mit macht oder ich an der ein oder anderen Stelle erweitern / Austauschen sollte? Mir macht es momentan so den Eindruck, dass aufgrund der neuen Konsolengeneration die Anforderungen an unseren Rechenknechten mehr gefordert werden als gedacht? Vll täusche ich mich da auch? 

Wie ist eure Einschätzung?


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Die CPU + RAM wird schon gut ausreichen für die nächste Zeit. Wenn Du merkst, dass die Games ruckeln, brauchst Du "nur" eine neue Grafikkarte nachrüsten.


----------



## DukeX88 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Hallo, 

danke Softy für deine Einschätzung. 

Ich denke doch das ich in naher Zukunft in eine neue Grafikkarte investieren möchte. 

a) weil ich glaube das meine 7870 dann noch etwas Geld einbringt
b) ich vermute das ich in naher Zukunft  an die Grenzen stoßen werde. 

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Würde eine R9 280x erhebliche Leistungssprünge ausmachen? Oder würde sich die Investition erst ab einer R9 290x lohnen? Wobei letzteres ja doch mächtig teurer wäre.


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Die R9-280X wäre etwa 40-50% schneller als eine HD 7870, die R9-290X wäre etwa 80-90% schneller. Musst Du halt überlegen ob Dir das der Aufpreis wert ist.


----------



## DukeX88 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

mmh das macht dann ja schon erheblich was aus. 

Da ich das nich so ganz abschätzen kann mit dem Netzteil. Reicht das für die Karten oder müsste etwas neues rein?


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Das Netzteil reicht für die R9-280 völlig aus, und auch für die R9-290X, wenn Du nicht übertaktest wie ein Weltmeister :

AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test (Seite 10) - ComputerBase


----------



## DukeX88 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Na dann werde ich noch ein paar Wochen warte und schauen wo sich die Preise der 280 und 290 einpendeln. Danke Dir für deine schnelle Unterstützung.


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Es kommt ja auch noch die R9-290 (ohne X), das könnte für Dich der goldene Mittelweg sein


----------



## DukeX88 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Na jetzt verwirre mich doch nicht noch mehr  

Ich bräuchte auch noch einen neuen Monitor in 24" und Full HD Auflösung. Wie in meiner Signatur zu erkennen ist spiele ich ja noch mit 1680 x 1050  

Da wäre die R9-290 vll wirklich ein goldener Mittelweg. Das Geld fällt ja auch nicht vom Himmel  Mal schauen was die so bringt. Warum bringen wir für noch mehr verwirrung in meiner doch so einfachen Situation (Ironie) noch die GTX 770 bzw. andere Nvidia Modelle in. Da haben wir doch auch einen angekündigten Preissprung zu verzeichnen oder


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC bis 800€ zum gamen.*

Monitor würde ich entweder einen ASUS VS248H, 24"  oder LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23"  nehmen.

Der ultimative Zockerschirm wäre natürlich einer mit 144Hz: ASUS VG248QE, 24"


----------

